# Carrying bikes, France and Spain



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry in advance, I know this has been discussed before, I've searched and cannot find where it appeared  

What do I need on the bikes (rear rack) for France and Spain? is it a reflective triangle? 
And where can I get hold of one?

Quite happy to be pointed to the appropriate thread by someone less of a thicky than I  

Steve.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is the link you need, posted by Grizzly on a thread entitled "high vis jackets" earlier this month. http://www.erso.eu/knowledge/conten...gulations_for_cyclists_and_their_vehicles.htm

We have a board made by Fiamma which complies and can be bought in many camping shops or bike shops. Happy travelling!


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

you can order one from here
chapter


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks chaps, will have a look around next week, and know where to order one if the search fails. 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It's worth a good search of the internet when buying that way - prices really vary, and the first you come to is not always the cheapest - just look out for p & p as well though!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Mrs W, the p & P for the one that chapter quoted was £5, thats why I decided to have a look around first.
Now I know exactly what I'm looking for, the jobs a bit easier  

Steve


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

chapter said:


> you can order one from here
> chapter


? cheaper on our website! 

Peter

Mod note: price removed


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Exactly! Cheaper on ebay uk where it is £7.95 + £2.95 p & p
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiamma-Reflec...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

MrsW said:


> Exactly! Cheaper on ebay uk where it is £7.95 + £2.95 p & p
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fiamma-Reflec...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


? from us!!

Peter

Mod note: price removed


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

More Important is you have high vis waistcoats , these must be worn if you stop on the highway or hard shoulder In Spain and the G C traffico will fine you if you are not wearing one,


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep, we've got the high vis's, warning triangles and things for putting on headlights - not worked out exactly where to place them yet, when we find out, we shall mark them up so easy to do once on the other side.

Steve.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

MrsW said:


> It's worth a good search of the internet when buying that way - prices really vary, and the first you come to is not always the cheapest - just look out for p & p as well though!


Too right! I've just followed the link that chapter quoted. To ship one to Spain they wanted £62 p&p :!: :!: 8O


----------

